# Failed to set the system clock

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

seit dem letzten worldupdate nervt mich eine Bootmeldung:

```
* Failed to set the system clock    
```

Und tatsächlich geht meine Uhr zwei Stunden vor (UTC). Natürlich ist alles wie im Handbuch beschrieben, eingerichtet und auf "Europe/Berlin" eingestellt.Ich weiß jetzt nicht, an welcher Schraube ich noch drehen müßte, zumal es ja schon eine ganze Weile gut funktioniert hatte. Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Christoph,

bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber die Meldung taucht bei meinem Gentoo z.B. nur auf wenn ntpd die System-Zeit nicht synchronisieren konnte. Evt. weil der ntp-Server umgezogen ist oder einfach die Interent-Verbindung zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht stand.

Überprüfe das doch mal. Hier gehts zum englischen Gentoo-Wiki.com: NTP-Howto

Grüße

Edit-Eins:

Werfe mal einen Blick in die  /etc/conf.d/clock und setze

```
# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

dann hast du, sofern die Zeit-Syncronisation fehl schlägt nicht direkt eine verstellte Zeit.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Werfe mal einen Blick in die  /etc/conf.d/clock und setze
> 
> ```
> # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 
> 
> ...

 

Danke, das ist immerhin eine Idee, die sich auszuprobieren lohnt - aber genutzt hats leider auch nix :-(

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> # Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as
> 
> # Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then
> 
> # set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then
> ...

 

rtc-cmos ist geladen ?

einfach danach ein bißchen suchen,

wenn beide geposteten auf "no" stehen, hört der spass mit der falschen zeit automatisch auf, alternativ: nimm einen ntp-server, der die zeit setzt ...

----------

